# PC won't recognize DIRECTV TIVO hard drive



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

I pulled a Maxtor 40 GB hard drive out of a none working DIRECTV Tivo. I set the jumper on slave and installed the hard drive in my computer, which is running Window XP Home Edition SP2. Windows XP loaded the drivers for the hard drive, and it shows up in the device manager, but the hard drive does not show up in My Computer. Is the hard drive bad, or am I doing something wrong? Thanks for the help!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You'll have to reformat that hard drive in order for XP to recognize it. Does your computer's BIOS recognize that the drive is connected? If it does, somewhere in XP there is a way to format a new drive.


----------



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

I rebooted my computer with my Windows XP CD. I guess Linux does not require a partition, because the hard drive did not have one. So I had to created a partition and rebooted my computer to Windows XP. . My computer recognized the hard drive and I formatted the drive. Thanks for the help!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>rebooted my computer with my Windows XP CD

Not really needed... Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Computer Management, Storage, Disk Management, Right Click on the drive to pop up options


----------



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

John T Smith said:


> >rebooted my computer with my Windows XP CD
> 
> Not really needed... Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Computer Management, Storage, Disk Management, Right Click on the drive to pop up options


Thanks for the tip. I forgot about doing that! One question, would the Linux drive have showed up in Disk Management but not in "My Computer"? Just wondering!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yes. When I added a new unfomatted drive to a PC it didn't show up in :My Computer". Went to Disk Management and formatted it.
Thanks to John T Smith for remembering where that utility is.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

My Computer shows what is WORKING and available

Disk Management is for NEW drives that need work


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo dieve does have a partition table and partitions. It is just that a PC cannot see it in its own,as it is not a PC partition table.


----------

